# 600 € Schaden ( Gewinn für 1&1 )durch Bug in SiteCom Rou



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

Story: 
Ich bin nur abends im Netz und komme deshalb mit einem Zeitvertrag T-DSL Time 100 bei 1&1 gut hin.  Ich benutze in der Wohnung ein WLAN mit einem SiteCom Router. Diesen Router mußte ich vor 6 Wochen auf Garantie auswechseln. Jetzt habe ich eine Rechnung über 480 € von 1&1 bekommen. Die kommende Rechnung ist auch schon auf 200 € aufgelaufen. 
Grund: 
Der Ersatzrouter hatte einen Softwarefehler, der dazu führte, dass sich das Gerät nicht mehr abmeldete. Der Fehler ist bei SiteCom bekannt und ein Patch für die Software ausgeliefert. 
Fragen: 
Muss ich akzeptieren, dass 1&1 den Bug bei SiteCom nutzt um mir in die Tasche zugreifen? 
Kann ich gegen SiteCom bzw Saturn klagen?


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2004)

*Re: 600 € Schaden ( Gewinn für 1&1 )durch Bug in SiteCom*



			
				SirCharles schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich akzeptieren, dass 1&1 den Bug bei SiteCom nutzt um mir in die Tasche zugreifen?



Die Frage als Solches ist nicht fair! Was kann 1&1 dafür, dass Du ein (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) defektes Gerät hast? Nach Deiner Beschreibung fordert 1&1 genau das, was ihr zusteht. Die haben schließlich keinen Einfluss darauf, welche Hardware Du einsetzt.

Bevor Du aber mit einer Klage gegen den Hersteller loslegst:
Hast Du Dich mal mit ihm in Verbindung gesetzt? Was sagt er dazu?
Ggf., d.h. bei einer unpassenden Antwort, solltest Du Deine Interessen schon im Hinblick auf die nicht unerhebliche Summe anwaltlich wahrnehmen lassen. Ich würde mal annehmen, dass Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht. Schließlich bist Du nicht verpflichtet, täglich die Webseite des Hardware-Herstellers zu besuchen und dort mögliche Produktmängel abzufragen.

Anderseits:
Viele Hersteller fordern dazu auf, das erworbene Produkt registrieren zu lassen, um Produkt-Support bieten zu können. Das nimmt natürlich kaum jemand wahr, muss er doch heutzutage befürchten, dass er sich damit eher einen Bärendienst erweist und anschließend in einer Werbeflut ertrinkt. Nur würde es natürlich dem Hersteller ermöglichen, bei Erkennen eines Fehlers umgehend gezielt zu informieren und Abhilfe bereitzustellen. Ohne eine Erfassung der Produktnutzer hat der Hersteller allerdings keine Chance, alle Nutzer zu erreichen. Da kann er höchstens Infos an die Presse herausgeben und hoffen, dass dies möglichst viele zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Wirklich Verbindliches wird Dir aber nur eine Beratung durch einen Anwalt bringen.


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2004)

Habe sowas ähnliches mal mit T-Online und einem Gerät von Netgear erlebt. Die Schadensumme war weitaus höher. Dennoch bekannte sich der Gerätehersteller zu seinem Fehler und erstattete, auf Vorlage der Einzelverbindungsnachweise, die komplette Verbindungsgebühr von T-Online, für den fraglichen Zeitraum. Es geht, man sollte auf jeden Fall das Gespräch suchen!


----------



## Teleton (22 Oktober 2004)

Zu dem Problem gabs vor ca 1,5 Jahren mal nen Artikel in der CT . Da wurde aufgedröselt wer haftet und wer nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

*Re: 600 € Schaden ( Gewinn für 1&1 )durch Bug in SiteCom*



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> SirCharles schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn der Router nicht defekt gewesen wäre, bekäme 1&1 14,90 € von mir. Nun ist der Router defekt und 1&1 hat einen Rechtsanspruch auf 480 - 14,90 Extra €, ohne dass 1&1 irgendwo ein Schaden oder Mehraufwand entstanden wäre.  Auch wenn 1&1 das alles rechtlich so zu steht, fühle ich mich als Vertragspartner von 1&1 böse ausgenommen.


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2004)

Ich frage mich, was Du da an 1&1 herumzumäkeln hast. Die Firma stellt Dir einen DSL-Zugang zu bestimmten Konditionen zur Verfügung. Und für sie warst Du so lange eingeloggt. Was wissen die, was bei Dir zuhause los ist!
Der Router hat für entsprechende Online-Zeit gesorgt und der Einsatz eines solchen Gerätes liegt in Deiner Verantwortung.
Ich würde das vielleicht anders sehen, wenn 1&1 und Sitecom identische Firmen wären. Aber so....
Wer sagt denn 1&1, dass Du nicht - wie ich z.B. - praktisch ganztägig online bist, weil Du z.B. auf irgendeine wichtige Nachricht wartest oder ein Heimserver läuft.
Im Übrigen hat 1&1 durch das Zurverfügungstellen der Online-Verbindung durchaus einen Mehraufwand, der dieser Fa. auch Kosten verursacht.
Wenn ich das z.B. mal auf meine Verhältnisse übertrage:
Bei mir sind mehrere Rechner an einen Router angebunden, einer davon auch als Server und damit praktisch 24/7 online - auch dann, wenn gar kein Datenverkehr stattfindet. Das ist dann aber in meinem Fall durch eine echte Flatrate abgesichert.


----------



## Antidialer (23 Oktober 2004)

1 und 1 trifft hier keine Schuld. Die Routerhersteller schon eher. Die Frage ist, ob es wirklich ein Bug war oder ob bloss der Timeout des Routers falsch eingestellt war? Letzteres liegt im Verantwortungsbereich des Users, nicht des Herstellers.

Meine persönliche Meinung als etwas informierter Internetnutzer: Die Probleme mit diversen Routern sind nicht neu, sondern seid mindestens 2 Jahren bekannt. In meinen Augen ist es extrem leichtsinnig, einen Zeittarief mit einem Router zu nutzen. Wenn man nicht ständig große Datenmengen von schnellen Servern runterläd, sondern nur einfach surft, ist man mit einen Volumentarief bei DSL besser bedient.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

Nunja, SirCharles schreibt ja nun, dass der Fehler seit Längerem bekannt sei. Ist das so, haben mit Sicherheit eine ganze Menge Leute ein Problem. Da wundert es mich, dass da nicht schon in einschlägigen Foren massenhaft Postings dazu losgelassen wurden. Insofern behalte ich mir ein bisschen Skepsis zu dieser Aussage vor und kann Antidialers Hinweis bzgl. Router und Zeittarif nur unterstützen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2004)

*Thx für bishereige Anregungen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, SirCharles schreibt ja nun, dass der Fehler seit Längerem bekannt sei. Ist das so, haben mit Sicherheit eine ganze Menge Leute ein Problem. Da wundert es mich, dass da nicht schon in einschlägigen Foren massenhaft Postings dazu losgelassen wurden. Insofern behalte ich mir ein bisschen Skepsis zu dieser Aussage vor und kann Antidialers Hinweis bzgl. Router und Zeittarif nur unterstützen.



Zunächst Vielen Dank für alle Kommentare. Anscheinend scheine ich mit meiner Position gegenüber 1&1 etwas im Abseits zu stehen. Gibt mir echt zu denken.

Warum ich der einzige bin, weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht bin einer der letzten Deppen mit WLAN und Zeittarif. 

Der Router war schon richtig eingestellt. Auf der SiteCom-Seite zu den FAQ des Gerät WL-517  (http://www.sitecom.com/faq_showanswer.php?faqid=950 ) findet sich dieser Hinweis:



			
				SITECOM schrieb:
			
		

> Der Router ist derzeit (mit der Firmwareversion 1.97a2) so konfiguriert, dass die Verbindung automatisch erstellt wird und nach einer Timeout Zeit von 10 Minuten die Verbindung getrennt wird. Die Trennung erfolgt jedoch erst dann, wenn die Timeoutzeit nicht von einem manuellen Internetzugriff oder einem Zugriff von einem beliebigen Programm wieder zurückgesetzt wird. Dieses Problem wird durch ein Firmwareupdate behoben, die aktuellste Firmware finden Sie im Downloadbereich..


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Oktober 2004)

Das ist ja alles gut und schön.
Was ist jedoch, wenn Du Dir auf Deinem Rechner Spyware oder Adaware engetreten hast?
Wenn Du Deinen Rechner startest, verbindet dieser sich automatisch mit Deinem Router. Du denkst, Du arbeitest offline (Office, Spiele etc. pp.) und im Hintergrund werden permanent Verbindungen zu diversen Webservern angefordert (Spyware). Der Router wird demzufolge brav diese Verbindung herstellen. Wieder und wieder und wieder...

Hast Du das schon geprüft?


----------



## Dino (23 Oktober 2004)

Genau das ist es, weshalb meiner Meinung nach ein Router nur mit einer echten Flatrate betrieben werden sollte. Alles andere ist mit einer gewissen Gefahr behaftet ist. Eigentlich ist ein Router ja eine feine, weil sichere Angelegenheit. Aber er führt eben auch sehr schnell ein reges Eigenleben. Irgendein Programm auf irgendeinem der angeschlossenen Rechner fordert Daten an und - schwupps - ist das Teil für die nächsten Minuten online. 10 Minuten entsprechend der Voreinstellung oder auch länger, wenn der User etwas anderes eingestellt hat (oder vielleicht auch ein Fehler vorliegt).
Und wir wissen nun nur allzu gut, wie mitteilsam und mit Heimweh behaftet manche Software ist.
Damit ich da etwas mehr Kontrolle habe, ist bei mir trotz Router auf jedem Rechner eine Firewall installiert, die den Verkehr nach außen kontrolliert.

Was mir aber erst im letzten Posting von SirCharles aufgefallen ist:





> ... einer der letzten Deppen *mit WLAN* und Zeittarif


Das WLAN vorhanden ist, hatte ich vorher überlesen. Sorry!
Haben wir hier vielleicht den klassischen Fall des Zugriffs von außen? Kann es sein, dass es sich bereits in der einschlägigen Szene herumgesprochen hat, dass man vom Parkplatz vor SirCharles Wohnung wunderbar surfen kann? Kann es sein, dass seine Wohn-Adresse bereits in deren Online-Listen und -Kartenmaterial als 3-Sterne-Access-Point eingetragen ist? Kann es sein, dass man sich in den nachbarlichen Wohnungen über den tollen Service eines kostenlosen INet-Zugangs freut?
Ich kenne die Standard-Einstellungen des Sitecom-Routers nicht, aber es ist nun mal leider so, dass diese bei vielen WLAN-Routern Tür und Tor sperrangelweit offenlassen. Es wird immer wieder davor gewarnt und darauf hingewiesen, dass man sein Funk-Netzwerk absichern sollte bzw. muss. RTFM (READ THE FUCKING MANUAL)! Leider ist es acu so, dass viele User die Gebrauchsanweisungen der Geräte in Bezug auf die Einstellungen gar nicht verstehen und daher "sicherheitshalber" die  Standard-Konfiguration beibehalten.


----------



## Heiko (23 Oktober 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist es, weshalb meiner Meinung nach ein Router nur mit einer echten Flatrate betrieben werden sollte.


Zumindest keinesfalls eine zeitbezogene Abrechnung. Ist bei DSL auch grenzwertig schwachsinnig...


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist es, weshalb meiner Meinung nach ein Router nur mit einer echten Flatrate betrieben werden sollte.



aus dem Angebot (On-Line und Print) eines PC-Händlers:


----------



## Dino (23 Oktober 2004)

@Heiko

Nun gut, selbst wenn bei einem volumentarifierten Vertrag mal die eine oder andere Spyware seinem Herrchen etwas flüstern möchte, wird das nicht gleich in ruinösem Traffic enden. Aber spätestens, wenn vom Parkplatz gegenüber und in der Nachbarschaft der Funk-Router angezapft und die Mega-Downloads runtergezogen werden, geht es zur Sache.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Oktober 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Deinen Rechner startest, verbindet dieser sich automatisch mit Deinem Router. Du denkst, Du arbeitest offline (Office, Spiele etc. pp.) und im Hintergrund werden permanent Verbindungen zu diversen Webservern angefordert (Spyware). Der Router wird demzufolge brav diese Verbindung herstellen. Wieder und wieder und wieder...



Das macht doch bereits die nackte Windows-XP-Installation. Wenn Du hinter einem Router sitzt, kümmert der sich um die Einwahlen und Windows funkt lustig in der Weltgeschichte rum.



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut, selbst wenn bei einem volumentarifierten Vertrag mal die eine oder andere Spyware seinem Herrchen etwas flüstern möchte, wird das nicht gleich in ruinösem Traffic enden.


Hier geht´s doch nicht um Traffic, sondern um einen zeitabhängigen Tarif. Wenn der Router mit einem Timeout arbeitet und Windows das Zeitfenster mit jeder neuen Anfrage wieder zurücksetzt, dann bin ich so lange on, wie mein PC auch eingeschaltet ist.

Ganz problematisch war das bei einem D-Link-Modell mit älterer Firmware. Wenn man ein Filesharingtool verwendet, dann prasseln noch Stunden später Anfragen von außen auf die IP-Adresse. Der Router unterschied nicht, ob die Anfragen aus dem LAN oder dem WAN kamen und hat die Uhr ein ums andere Mal wieder zurückgesetzt. In der Folge war er bis zur Zwangstrennung von außen online.


----------



## Dino (23 Oktober 2004)

@HDUS
Nee, das war mir schon klar. Hier ging es um einen allgeneinen Hinweis, dass *auch* ein Tarif mit Volumenbegrenzung nicht ohne Tücken ist, jedoch im Zusammenhang mit einem Router und seinen Eigenheiten nicht ganz so kritisch. Man sollte dann allerdings seinen Router auch im Griff haben und gegen Einbrüche von außen nachhaltig absichern.


----------



## Gluko (23 Oktober 2004)

*Re: 600 € Schaden ( Gewinn für 1&1 )durch Bug in SiteCom*



			
				SirCharles schrieb:
			
		

> ... Jetzt habe ich eine Rechnung über 480 € von 1&1 bekommen. ...



Wenn man das mal kurz überschlägt, so warst Du bei einem Minutenpreis von 1,2 ct innerhalb eines Monats knappe 28 Tage durchgängig online. Das bedeutet laut der Angaben von Sitecom, dass auch Dein Rechner für diesen Zeitraum eingeschaltet war. Schon sehr seltsam.

Halte Dich besser an Sitecom. Ich habe zwar kein Manual, weil ich den Typ Deines Routers nicht kenne, aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass dort wie in den meisten anderen Manuals auf die Gefahr der Nutzung eines Routers in Verbindung mit zeitabhängigen Tarifen hingewiesen wird.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Heiko (24 Oktober 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Aber spätestens, wenn vom Parkplatz gegenüber und in der Nachbarschaft der Funk-Router angezapft und die Mega-Downloads runtergezogen werden, geht es zur Sache.


Ich gehe mal im Ansatz nicht von einer ungeeigneten Konfiguration aus.
Grundsätzlich ist eine zeitbasierte Abrechnung von Netzwerkübertragungen schwachsinnig. Und DSL ist nichts anderes als ein Netzwerkanschluß.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja alles gut und schön.
> Was ist jedoch, wenn Du Dir auf Deinem Rechner Spyware oder Adaware engetreten hast?
> Wenn Du Deinen Rechner startest, verbindet dieser sich automatisch mit Deinem Router. Du denkst, Du arbeitest offline (Office, Spiele etc. pp.) und im Hintergrund werden permanent Verbindungen zu diversen Webservern angefordert (Spyware). Der Router wird demzufolge brav diese Verbindung herstellen. Wieder und wieder und wieder...
> 
> Hast Du das schon geprüft?



Der Rechner hatte nur etwa 2-3 Stunden Saft .. das sollte jeden Angriff von Seiten des Rechners ausschliessen. Das ist im übrigen genau der Grund warum ich glaubte mich mit einem Zeittarif sicher als mit einem Volumentarif fühlen zu dürfen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja alles gut und schön.
> Was ist jedoch, wenn Du Dir auf Deinem Rechner Spyware oder Adaware engetreten hast?
> Wenn Du Deinen Rechner startest, verbindet dieser sich automatisch mit Deinem Router. Du denkst, Du arbeitest offline (Office, Spiele etc. pp.) und im Hintergrund werden permanent Verbindungen zu diversen Webservern angefordert (Spyware). Der Router wird demzufolge brav diese Verbindung herstellen. Wieder und wieder und wieder...
> 
> Hast Du das schon geprüft?



Da brauchs nicht mal Spyware. Ein E-mail-Programm, dass alle 5 Minuten per POP nach Post guckt, reicht aus (also ein Feature, kein Bug).

Und nicht vergessen, den W-LAN-Router abzusichern (Verschlüsselung oder so). Sonst freut sich u.U. der Nachbar.

Gleichwie: ob defektes Gerät, eigene Nutzung oder Funk-Zugriff eines Dritten, 1&1 hat Anspruch auf Zahlung.

Ob nun der Hersteller herangezogen werden kann oder sich ein Dritter als unbefugter Nutzer identifizieren lässt sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

Hier geht es doch wahrscheinlich um ein "defektes" (=defekte Firmware) technisches Gerät (=Router).

Bsp. aus anderen Bereichen:
1. Mein Auto hat vom Werk aus defekte Bremsbelege mitbekommen - dadurch kommt es zum Unfall.
2. Stromschlag durch ein im defektes Netzteil einer neuen Waschmaschine
3. Ein Kran hebt 100 Kg - und das neue Seil, das angeblich für 1000kg ausgelegt ist, reisst.

In allen Fällen wird wohl niemand besteiten, das die Haftung für Folgeschäden beim Hersteller liegt.
Warum soll das bei einem Router anders sein - anscheinend fehlt dem Gerät eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft: Die automatische Trennung der Verbindung.


----------



## scrat007 (27 Oktober 2004)

Generell haften die Hersteller aber nur für die direkten Schäden, nicht für Folgeschäden. Also würde im Falle des Krans ein neues Seil geliefert werden, den rest muß eine Versicherung übernehmen, im Falle des Netzteils ist ganz klar das wenn der Anschluß ordnungsgemäß erfolgte, der FI fliegen müßte oder aber die Sicherung bei Nullung, also gar keine Haftung des Herstellers, außer eben die Bereitstellung eines neuen Netzteiles, im Falle des Autos schließlich haftet der Fahrer, er müße sich vor Fahrtantritt vergewissern das Licht, Bremse und alle anderen Funktionen des Autos so sind wie sie sein sollen, also gibt es auch höchstens neue Bremsbeläge. Beim Auto kann höchstens noch die Werkstatt belangt werden die iene Inspektion oder Probefahrt durchgeführt hat, nur wenn die keine Mängel ergeben hat, dann ist wieder der Fahrer drann.

Im Falle des Routers heißt das das es eine neue Firmware gibt, oder einen neuen Router, mehr nicht.

Jeder Hersteller übernimmt nur die Haftung für die direkten Schäden seines Gerätes, aber nie für die Folgeschäden, das wird im Kleingedruckten immer ausgeschlossen.

1und1 haben den Internetzugang zur Verfügung gestellt, deshalb steht ihnen auch das Geld zu. Alles andere ist Sache desjenigen der den Router betreibt. Der Router hat z.B. Kontrolllampen die anzeigen ob er Online ist oder nicht, ein Blick darauf wenn der Rechner ausgeschaltet ist hätte genügt um  den Fehler zu bemerken. So blöd wie das ist, aber man kann höchstens darauf hoffen das der Routerhersteller auf Kulanz das ganze übernimmt, dazu zwingen wird man ihn kaum können.


----------



## Teleton (27 Oktober 2004)

zu dem Problem gabs vor ca 1-1,5 Jahren mal nen Artikel in der CT in dem die rechtlichen Aspekte beleuchtet wurden


----------



## technofreak (27 Oktober 2004)

Im Archivverzeichnis stehen einige  Artikel, die aber leider nicht (auch nicht gegen Entgelt)
downloadbar sind 
http://www.heise.de/ct/inhverz/search.shtml?T=Router&thresh=1&hs=61


> 63. Johannes Endres (je)
> Netzverbindung trotz Ausschalten?
> Praxis, Hotline, Router, Wake on LAN
> c't 4/03, Seite 187
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

*1 und 1 weißt darauf hin*

hab mir erst einen neuen tarif und neuen router bei 1 und 1 bestellt. die weisen da sogar in ROT darauf hin, dass ein router in verbindung mit einem zeittarif zu ungewollt hohen rechnungen führen kann und empfehlen den entsprechenden gleichwertigen tarif.

also ich finde auch, dass man 1 und 1 da keinen vorwurf machen kann. die router hersteller weisen darauf hin, der internetprovider, zeitschriften...

woher soll 1 und 1 denn wissen, dass du nicht wirklich so lange online warst, weil zb. ein filesharing lief ? oder der router nicht falsch eingestellt ist ?

ich fahre nur volumentarife mit router, obwohl flate wirklich besser wäre... 

wechsle doch am besten auf die fair flat. dann bist du sicher und kaum teurer, kannst deinen router sogar (defekt) betreiben.


----------



## Bremsklotz (27 Oktober 2004)

Du bist aber nicht auf die Idee gekommen, zwischendruch mal zur Kontrolle bei den "aktuellen Kosten" bei 1 & 1 nach zu sehen,  wieviel du verbraten hast, auch nicht, nachdem du deine hohe Rechnung erhalten hast, spätestens da hätten ja deine Alarmglocken schrillen müssen, das etwas nicht stimmt.
Außerdem bietet 1 & 1 ja auch ein Kostenlimit an, ich bin aber nicht sicher, in wie weit das hier gegriffen hätte.
Ich habe auch einen Volumentarif, den ich zur Zeit nicht mal ansatzweise nutzen kann, allerdings gehe ich mit DSL ins Netz. Trotzdem schaue ich regelmäßig nach, was Sache ist.
Auch ich finde, dass du 1 & 1 nicht für deine Misere verantwortlich machen kannst.


----------



## Heiko (27 Oktober 2004)

1&1 aktualisiert teilweise erst 3 - 5 Tage später. Da kanns zu spät sein.

_Freudschen Versprecher aktualisiert..._


----------



## Bremsklotz (27 Oktober 2004)

*Kostanaktualisierung*

1 & 1 leider auch, die hinken auch 2 - 3 Tage hinterher. Das ärgert mich auch ganz gewaltig, aber ganz so schlimm, wie es Sir Charles nun passiert ist, wäre es sicher nicht geworden, wenn er zwischendurch mal nachgesehen hätte.
Ich würde sogar jeden Tag nach sehen, wenn ich Bedenken hätte, im Moment geht bei mir die umgekehrte Überlegung, wie ich es schaffe, das bezahlte Volumen auch zu nutzen.
Ich würde den Volumentarif gern ändern, also niedriger wählen, aber anscheinend habe ich zur Zeit keine Möglichkeit zur Vertragsänderung, muss mich mal schlau machen. Denn vor einigen Monaten konnte man noch ungehindert von Monat zu Monat  einen Tarif wählen. Da finde ich zur Zeit aber keinen Hinweis mehr darauf.


----------



## Heiko (27 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Kostanaktualisierung*



			
				Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> 1 & 1 leider auch, die hinken auch 2 - 3 Tage hinterher.


Die meinte ich (siehe oben).
War ein Teppfihler.


----------



## Bremsklotz (27 Oktober 2004)

> Teppfihler.


Nun hast du wohl unfreiwillig noch einen drauf gesetzt.


----------

